# Beating the Heat



## majorchicken (May 30, 2013)

Okay so it's really hot here, my 3 week old chicks are in the house with me, with corncob litter and they're trying to take dirt baths in it. It's hotter outside, and I can't take them out anyway because I don't have protection against hawks yet. Is it okay to mist them with water? What can I do to help keep them keep cool? I've got fresh cool water in there but they aren't drinking overly much. We have fans going in the house, not directly on them. They aren't panting yet, but they look miserable to me.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not mist them with water. Just make sure they have fresh water at all time. Also leave any heat lamps off. They are fine.


----------



## majorchicken (May 30, 2013)

Thank you! They got through the day fine and are happy as clams. Or chicks.


----------

